# Nissan Sentra 1.6 1995



## julias (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Mates,

I am looking to change my timing chains on my 1.6 1995 sentra. What brand do nissan use on this chain. I want to buy them else where as nissan want my arm and a leg for the kit. 

Or if you can recommend a good brand then that will be appreciated as well.


----------



## RJ64 (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm not sure what brand Nissan actually uses, or what you consider an arm and a leg, but eBay has plenty of them for sale. From this one

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Timing-Cha...08&rk=1&rkt=1&&_trksid=p2045573.c100508.m3226

on up to over $300 kits. I haven't changed one of these before, so I'm no help on that. Maybe the knowledgeable folks will drop in with some advice.


----------

